# Preaching and Christmas



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you find something wrong with the idea of preaching a series on Christology including His birth around Christmas? 

I know that MacArthur does a series called "the true meaning of Christmas" every year around Christmas.

I only ask because I know that some feel  about the whole Christmas mentality.


----------



## Herald (Dec 8, 2008)

Its not a fair question to ask those who oppose Christmas since they can only give you one answer to your question.

As far as those of us who celebrate Christ's advent, it's a great time to preach on christology. Why not? I'm preaching a series on Daniel 7-12, but would have no problem with a christologic series if I felt compelled to do so,


----------



## he beholds (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I'm pro-Christmas secularly, con Christmas religiously. (I'd rather take the X out of Xmas, but still have the traditional presents, trees, etc.) Actually, a friend sent me this article by Puritanboard's own Dr. C. Matthew McMahon. It explains how I feel exactly. So with that as background, I do think that teaching about the incarnation around Christmas--especially if you are in the middle of a different preaching series and take a three week break to teach about it--_does _ indicate that you believe that "Jesus is the Reason for the Season."


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 8, 2008)

Herald said:


> Its not a fair question to ask those who oppose Christmas since they can only give you one answer to your question.
> 
> As far as those of us who celebrate Christ's advent, it's a great time to preach on christology. Why not? I'm preaching a series on Daniel 7-12, but would have problem with a christologic series if I felt compelled to do so,


Bill, it is not actually that simple. 
See "A Christmas Sermon" by Samuel Davies in
*The Blue Banner, Volume 10 Issue 4. October-December 2001.


*


----------



## TsonMariytho (Dec 8, 2008)

I was proud of my pastor yesterday. He has been preaching through Colossians on the theme of "The Preeminence of Christ". So he told us as he began his message that he had briefly considered doing a special Christmas series, but then he thought, "What could be more Christmas-ey than the Preeminence of Christ?"


----------



## Whitefield (Dec 8, 2008)

My sermon series this year is:
1st Sunday of Advent: The Need for a Savior
2nd Sunday of Advent: The Promise of a Savior
3rd Sunday of Advent: The Task of a Savior
4th Sunday of Advent: The Arrival of the Savior


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2008)

In this, as in so much else, I find myself following Calvin.

Advent sermons, baby, advent sermons.


----------



## Herald (Dec 8, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Its not a fair question to ask those who oppose Christmas since they can only give you one answer to your question.
> ...



Chris, thank you for the link. I read the material. 

I would not (and will not) break from my sermon series in order to preach on the incarnation. I see no need to do so on the Lord's Day morning. But if the text dealt with the incarnation, I would preaching, albeit not as a trite Christmas story replete with angels, shepherds, three wise men and stringed accompaniment. 

For the record, I am not opposed to Christmas. I believe the story of Christ's advent is a wonderful fulfillment of Isaiah's prophecy. But the incarnation does not stand on it's own. Without Christ's death and resurrection it is an incomplete picture and lacks the power to save (Rom. 1:16). 

In the end, what you called simple is the determinative factor. If you believe it is sinful to celebrate Christmas, then preaching a "Christmas" message would be wrong. While I don't believe it is sinful, interrupting a regular preaching schedule with a Christmas message is a bit self-serving In my humble opinion.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Dec 8, 2008)

Can it _ever_ be wrong to preach on the Incarnation? What about the Resurrection? If every Lord's Day is a celebration of the resurrection, does that not also make it a celebration of the incarnation? Who cares what the world does with Christmas?

I don't. And why should our preaching care about the world?

My two cents!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 8, 2008)

Rant On

I'm with He Beholds. I celebrate Christmas for much the same reasons I celebrate the 4th of July and Thanksgiving as well as Columbus Day, Veterans Day, Presidents Day, etc...

Pro-Fun family time with lights, a tree, and (moderation)presents, though I am Anti-fabricated and forced Church calendar based around the Roman Mass. 

Rant Off...


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 8, 2008)

Bah Humbug.

I might do a Christmas sermon. The main reasons would be the opportunity with any visitors and the fact that several might be gone. I don't want anyone to miss the current series, so my reasons are merely pragmatic and slightly evangelistic. But, I might just continue on too. I'll know by the 24th.


----------

